# Öffnungszeiten Schleusen



## Boerni72 (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
als Neuling auf dem Boot an der Maas habe ich mal eien Frage. Gibt es an den Schleusen rund um Roermond eigentlich Öffnungszeiten oder sind die Tag und Nacht besetzt? Da wir unser Boot in Wessem liegen haben und auch mal öfters nach Roermond wollen stellt sich da für uns die Frage. Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.
Gruß Boerni


----------



## Hanselle 007 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Öffnungszeiten Schleusen*

Ich weiss mit sicherheit das die schleusen nicht die ganze nacht auf haben es ist immer eine bestimmte zeit.
aber von wann bis wann weiss ich leider nicht.
ich bekomme da selber keinen schlauen raus aber hier werden bestimmt einige wissen wann und wie lange die Schleusen auf haben hoffe ich den das würde mich auch mal Interesieren wie lange sie auf haben.........
aber so viel ich weiss ist die letzte schleusen öffnung im sommer um 22 Uhr aber da bin ich mir auch noch nicht so sicher.|rolleyes


----------



## Lachsy (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Öffnungszeiten Schleusen*

ich meine in der Saison bis 22 uhr geöffnet, ansonsten nur bis 20 uhr. hatte mal irgendwo ne pdf da standen die öffnungszeiten drin. muss ich mal suchen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## TitusFox (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Öffnungszeiten Schleusen*

huhu,
so ein plan ist schon gut....würde mich auch interessieren! wie ist das eigentlich, kostet das schleusen was oder ist das frei?

mfg T.F.


----------



## Lachsy (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Öffnungszeiten Schleusen*

nein schleusen ist frei, einfach hinten anstellen und auf grün an der Ampel warten , abererstmal die anderen Rauslassen aus der schleuse

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Öffnungszeiten Schleusen*

Ab 01. April bis 01. Oktober sind die Schleusen in Roermond
von 06.00 Uhr bis 20.00 Uhr durchgehend geöffnet

steht hier ganz unten 
http://www.maasseen.com/Stevensweert_Hafen/Preise/preise.html

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Boerni72 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Öffnungszeiten Schleusen*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Vielleicht sieht man sich am Wochenende wieder auf dem Wasser.


----------



## krauthi (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Öffnungszeiten Schleusen*

habe es heute  am eigenen leib  erleben dürfen    die aussage   6 uhr morgens   stimmt  nicht ganz   wochentags  machen die schleusen um  6uhr auf  aber an sonn und feiertagen   erst ab  9 uhr  

haben also drei stunden vor geschlossenen toren gestanden 

zumal  der wind  und  das hochwasser im moment  das angeln vom boot aus  kein vergnügen bereitet 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Öffnungszeiten Schleusen*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> habe es heute am eigenen leib erleben dürfen die aussage 6 uhr morgens stimmt nicht ganz wochentags machen die schleusen um 6uhr auf aber an sonn und feiertagen erst ab 9 uhr
> 
> haben also drei stunden vor geschlossenen toren gestanden
> 
> ...


 
kann ich nur zustimmen |gr: :g


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Öffnungszeiten Schleusen*

hier  noch mal  in schriftlicher form 

*Sluizencomplex*

De sluizen te Roermond zijn vanaf maandagochtend 06.00 uur tot zaterdagavond 20.00 uur doorlopend geopend. Op zondag tussen 09.00 uur en 17.00 uur. Vanaf 1 april t/m 1 oktober zijn de sluizen bij Linne, Heel en Roermond op zondag geopend tussen 09.00 en 20.00 uur. Op 2e Paasdag en 2e Pinksterdag gelden de zondagopenstellingen


gruß Krauthi


----------

